# crayfish good or bad



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

I have always liked crayfish/crawdads and was wondering if anybody has had them in their planted tank and if its good or bad


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Good only if you like the 'scorched earth' look. 
They are animated weed eaters with a vengeance.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Like diana said, haha. When you really like them, look into dwarf species like the CPO. They do minimal damage and love a planted tank!


----------



## GilDeMelo (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,
When I read Diana's post it reminded me of the movie "Scorched Earth Trials" - Ha Ha... But seriously, I don't know much about plants, but I can tell you that any full-sized crayfish will decimate any plants in your tank. If you get crayfish, they will need a rock tank. However, the dwarf crayfish (CPO, Blue, etc) will not damage your plants and are compatible with tropical community fish. I had a few and they are great tank mates.


----------



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

enough said. thanks all


----------

